# Objekt erzeugen.



## Kubis (15. Nov 2009)

Hey also meine frage lautet folgendes.

ich hab die klasse Auto.
class public Auto {

// 	Eigenschaften
	private String typ;
	private String hersteller;
	private int sitze;
	private int gewicht;
	private float luftwiderstand;
	private int ps;
	private int kg;


//	 Konstruktor
	public Auto(String Typ,String Hersteller, int sitze, int gewicht,
				float luftwiderstand, int ps, int kg){
		this.typ = typ;
		this.hersteller = hersteller;
		this.sitze = sitze ;
		this.gewicht = gewicht;
		this.luftwiderstand = luftwiderstand;
		this.ps = ps;
		this.kg = kg;
	}

}
nun soll ich folgende objekte erstellen:

1. Ein VW Golf mit 75 PS Motor, einem Motorgewicht von 200kg, 5 Sitzplatzen, einem
cw-Wert von 0,35 und einem Karosseriegewicht von 1,8 Tonnen. Speichern Sie eine
Referenz dieses Objektes in einer Variable namens golf. Im folgenden nehmen wir
nun an, dass dies ihr Auto ist.

ich habs so gelöst aber ich erstelle immer eine neue klasse aber genau das soll ich ja nicht machen.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
// Golf

class public Auto {

// 	Eigenschaften
	private String typ = "Golf";
	private String hersteller "VW";
	private int sitze = 5;
	private int gewicht = 200;
	private float luftwiderstand = 0.35;
	private int ps = 75;
	private int kg = 1800;


//	 Konstruktor
	public Auto(String Typ,String Hersteller, int sitze, int gewicht,
				float luftwiderstand, int ps, int kg){
		this.typ = typ;
		this.hersteller = hersteller;
		this.sitze = sitze ;
		this.gewicht = gewicht;
		this.luftwiderstand = luftwiderstand;
		this.ps = ps;
		this.kg = kg;
	}

}

2.Ein Ferrari F430 mit 490 PS Motor, einem Motorgewicht von 250kg, 2 Sitzplatzen,
einem cw-Wert von 0,32 und einem Karosseriegewicht von 1,25 Tonnen. Speichern
Sie eine Referenz dieses Objektes in einer Variable namens ferrari.


 // Ferrari

class public Auto {

// 	Eigenschaften
	private String typ = "F430";
	private String hersteller "Ferrari";
	private int sitze = 2;
	private int gewicht = 250;
	private float luftwiderstand = 0.32;
	private int ps = 490;
	private int kg = 1250;


//	 Konstruktor
	public Auto(String Typ,String Hersteller, int sitze, int gewicht,
				float luftwiderstand, int ps, int kg){
		this.typ = typ;
		this.hersteller = hersteller;
		this.sitze = sitze ;
		this.gewicht = gewicht;
		this.luftwiderstand = luftwiderstand;
		this.ps = ps;
		this.kg = kg;
	}

}

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke


----------



## diggaa1984 (15. Nov 2009)

> VW Golf mit 75 PS Motor, einem Motorgewicht von 200kg, 5 Sitzplatzen, einem
> cw-Wert von 0,35 und einem Karosseriegewicht von 1,8 Tonnen.




```
Auto golf = new Auto("Golf","VW",5,200,0.35,75,1800);
```

sowas sollte man doch lernen wenn man mit Klassen hantieren muss?!


----------

